# Rebirth of old'40 DX restoration



## BFGforme (Jan 25, 2021)

So I decided to go ahead and redo this old restored 1940 DX! It had been restored many years ago, probably was a really nice bike till it was parted out. I ended up with the frame and fenders, having a fork and chainguard painted for it! Received the fender stays this week! Here's couple pictures....















Color is a perfect match! Just need white pins on it now! Have a killer wheelset coming for it, also a forebrake thanks to @Junkman Bob also splurged for a shorty lever thanks to @markivpedalpusher and bunch more parts are also on the way! Will post more pics as the parts appear in the next couple weeks! Already have superwide bars and sliding rail seat! Thanks for looking....


----------



## 1motime (Jan 25, 2021)

Looks good!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jan 25, 2021)

Sounds like you have a game plan and a vision!  I am really looking forward to your progress and photos.


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 26, 2021)

Getting ready to paint the pins on the forks, just have to round up the top of each one....one step closer...


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 27, 2021)

Update, pins painted on fork....came out okay, lot's of parts flowing in....






More updates soon..,...stay tuned....


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 27, 2021)

This will be a part of your legacy.


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 28, 2021)

Today headset came and also the shorty lever that I know isn't correct but is so damn cool.....


Thanks @markivpedalpusher


----------



## nightrider (Jan 30, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Today headset came and also the shorty lever that I know isn't correct but is so damn cool.....View attachment 1347146
> Thanks @markivpedalpusher



I just received a crusty, non-script lever for my '38. Also not correct ( can't afford the shorty). But it is freaking cool! I'm sure your shorty is amazing in person! Maybe just a bit jealous!
Johnny


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 30, 2021)

nightrider said:


> I just received a crusty, non-script lever for my '38. Also not correct ( can't afford the shorty). But it is freaking cool! I'm sure your shorty is amazing in person! Maybe just a bit jealous!
> Johnny



Now I'm going to send it out to @davek to have it patinad and I guess shaped! Also got a few more parts.....but that's for later....


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 30, 2021)

Fenders and fork are on.... off to Long Beach swapmeet tomorrow for more...


Wheelset is here ready for front and rear forebrake!


Thanks for looking....more a comin....


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 2, 2021)

Mounted the wheels on it and realized that the back fender doesn't fit at all! Quest is on for a new fender to paint! Chainguard is being painted so for now it's genderless and no chainguard! Hopefully find fender soon!



Put on some really poopty pedals I found, looking for nice ones and a seat and grips and took it for a ride! Rides really nice with the exception of bent pedals!


More to come stay tuned....


----------



## 1motime (Feb 2, 2021)

Now you have a Klunker.  Some guys would stop!


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 2, 2021)

1motime said:


> Now you have a Klunker.  Some guys would stop!



Nope, black tires if they ever come around again and fenders and chainguard! Still waiting on the forebrakes.... chrome hoops!


----------



## mrg (Feb 2, 2021)

All clay or black tires with those white rims, guard but no fenders  and ride!


----------



## 1motime (Feb 3, 2021)

Keep going!  It's only going to get better!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Feb 3, 2021)

Looking good, I really like the color tone!  Do you recall the name of the main color that you used on the fork?


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 3, 2021)

Rides4Fun said:


> Looking good, I really like the color tone!  Do you recall the name of the main color that you used on the fork?



I'd have to look, maroon! My painter accidentally had the exact color, didn't have to tint it at all! Can't wait for chainguard to be done.... just need fender!


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 4, 2021)

Received another fun part for it yesterday, didn't know it was rechromed but that's okay cuz have nice chrome drops hoops waiting. ..


Today laced it up.... looks cool....


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 4, 2021)

Had to take for a spin again, had to.... killer day....














Rides good, need swap out pedals! Beer was reword for great job....lol


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 4, 2021)

Waiting for rear forebrake to show up to lace it up to the other hoop!


----------



## 1motime (Feb 4, 2021)

Toasting a cool bike with a cold one!  Cheers!


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 4, 2021)

1motime said:


> Toasting a cool bike with a cold one!  Cheers!



Sweet me also.... cheer's
Dave


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 6, 2021)

I guess person changed mind about rear brake hub, so now search is on for a nice rear hub! Need something with nice chrome!!!


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 8, 2021)

Found a sweet ND model d and laced it up yesterday, pictures to follow soon! We also got the chrome chainguard in etching primer! Will be painted white today for the pins and painted maroon hopefully later this afternoon!


----------



## Drew (Feb 10, 2021)

Just saw this project for the first time today.  It's amazing!  I'd love to have your painting skills!


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 10, 2021)

Drew said:


> Just saw this project for the first time today.  It's amazing!  I'd love to have your painting skills!



Thanks for the compliment and wishing I did have those skills, but I can't take credit for it! Mike owner of seaside auto body across street from me does the paint work! Does custom Harley's and rice rocket's! Best part though is that I pay him with panini sandwiches from my Cafe! He wants to do a whole bike for the pictures! Trying to get @Goatroper to bring him his pieced together deluxe auto cycle for a freshen up!


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 11, 2021)

Got front wheel back from truer and put a old goodyear on it, I know hahaha! Put on bike with the shorty lever!






Keeping chrome wheelset on it but, what do you guys thinking for the tires? Black or cream and brick?


----------



## PlasticNerd (Feb 15, 2021)

Dang! It’s great


----------



## Jon Olson (Feb 16, 2021)

I vote black. It makes the red frame and chrome stand out!


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 16, 2021)

Picking up chainguard today and back wheel also! Will try the cream and clay on back one to see what it looks like!


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 16, 2021)

Good news and bad news folks.. .


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 16, 2021)

Bad news is rear wheel wasn't ready yet, said tommorow, and chainguard hanging ready for final color and lost the paint.......lmao, looked for an hour, then decided if doesn't appear in the morning mixing new batch...doh


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 16, 2021)

Good news is bought complete set of fenders today and being shipped, so going all the way on this one! Painting both the fenders and now thinking gone this far, might as well paint frame? Painted fork, chainguard, having to paint some fenders now? 
What y'all think? Newer chrome hoops, forebrake is fresh chrome.... chime in... appreciate your guys opinion, good or bad!


----------



## 1motime (Feb 17, 2021)

You are sort of committed.  Paint most.  Paint all,


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 17, 2021)

1motime said:


> You are sort of committed.  Paint most.  Paint all,



Kinda what I was thinking, gonna see how fenders come out then I'll decide...


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 17, 2021)

Thinking only piece I'm missing is a kickstand for this build! Anyone? Gonna post in wanted section....


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 23, 2021)

So after painting the chainguard 3 times, it got sand blasted again yesterday and starting over! I did put the new rear wheel I built on it with a old Allstate tire and a old goodyear on the front! Weird riding old tires, but boy does it ride nice! Hopefully fenders come today! Here's a couple pics...







For some reason it will never ride past this place....


Thanks for following, was thinking of selling it as it is.... could use fenders on another project! Of course chainguard WILL be finished and included.... LoL ! On the fence about painting fenders for this one!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Feb 23, 2021)

Looking great...I like the brake with the shorty lever!  As far as adding the fenders, that would be a hard call for me, being the decisive one that I am!  If selling, I would probably keep it the way it is, but would most likely paint the fenders with the chain guard if I was keeping it so I could have options if I wanted to (but that’s how my indecisive brain works!).


----------



## 1motime (Feb 23, 2021)

Didn't take long to change your mind!  If it is set to go let it go before it grows on you.  Maybe you just like the process.


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 23, 2021)

1motime said:


> Didn't take long to change your mind!  If it set to go let it go before it grows on you.  Maybe you just like the process.



I like original paint bike's most, but got sucked into this one! I'll probably finish it and just put it up at our cafe on display! Shorty lever won't stay with it if I sell it or display it!


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 25, 2021)

Chainguard is ready.. pic's to follow later! Fenders showed up yesterday and already sandblasted and body works almost done, pictures to follow on that also! Getting closer....


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 27, 2021)

Chainguard and couple other touches are on, until fenders are ready... 

















I was lazy, color matches, I just didn't clean bike before piks..... will see some tomorrow from the Long Beach swapmeet.... correct chainguard I just got with fenders are ready to paint...


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 14, 2021)

Update...few more things done to it, found some nice jeweled grips, correct year crank and nicer sprocket and chromed 11 tooth for rear and some cool repop persons pedals and decent strut rods!










Also I have been working hard on the tank and finally have it in paint...














Now gonna put the up facing wings stencils on tomorrow or next day and paint the white on it for the reverse paint scheme rest of bike had originally with the reverse fenders! This last picture is the tank before hand, can see how thrashed it was!


Thinking gonna hold off on fenders for now... but it's coming together... more to come! Stay tuned my friend....


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 15, 2021)

Tank had many holes and dents


----------



## 1motime (Apr 15, 2021)

I thought you were thinking about letting this go.  The longer it stays the better it gets!


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 16, 2021)

Tank was stenciled and painted this morning.... okay, my painter says I have to have fenders on it, so he's starting on them now! Reverse color's is gonna be sik....


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 26, 2021)

Finally finished the painting of the tank and boy, it came out way better than expected....














Installed it on the bike yesterday, looks pretty sik.... now on to the fenders, front one is pretty jankie, thinking I need to find a nicer front! What y'all think about the reverse color's?


----------



## 1motime (Apr 26, 2021)

It looks good!  You asked.  I personally liked it better without the tank.  If the tank stays then the fenders have to be installed.  Very cool bike


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 26, 2021)

1motime said:


> It looks good!  You asked.  I personally liked it better without the tank.  If the tank stays then the fenders have to be installed.  Very cool bike



Thank you, and I did ask for opinions and I value yours! Thing that sucks is bought a set of fenders for it and the front was to far gone...guy said great shape and couldn't see in pictures well, so my bad! Rear is in great shape, now in search of a nice'40 DX front fender so could be a while. My painter doesn't want to do up rear until he's doing both! Urgh


----------

